
Internet of Boats; bootstrapping an Arduino-based marine data system - YumSnicker
https://medium.com/@floathub/from-itch-to-launch-3a8cfa7a241e
======
iosorandroid
Kind of long, but it is an interesting read. One forgets how possible it is to
bootstrap so far, even hardware.

~~~
anonm00se
This seem pretty hackable, anyone have one yet? I'd love to have something run
on a battery at the cottage and let me know when the temperature gets close to
freezing.

